# ausable browns?????



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

we walked above the mio damn last night trying to catch a brown actually got to see the hex hatch. I do have one thing to say to everyone who told me to go out and just pick a stretch of river to walk and see if you get fish. that thing is im glad im not dead. telling someone to walk a river they know nothing about is not a good idea and i am glad i didnt drown last night as i was walking the river i come up over a stone and on the other side was a hole over my head and very big. i didnt see it coming or know it was there luckily i was able to grab the stone and pull myself out. so i would like to thank everyone who told me to pick a spot and walk for the wet night and some ruined personal possesions. also we would like to know where all these trout are that every one says goes nuts feeding during the hex we sat down their from around 5or 6 pm untill after midnight once dark hit and the sprinkling stopped the hex hatch happened and it was cool but no fish any where none rolling, surfacing or anything as far as we could here or see in the dark. I know there are fish in their we seen a few smaller ones rolling during the day and have heard of guys catching them just i just dont know what we are doing wrong. being new to this sport and not knowing general directions to go on a river let a lone the river itself is not only hard but dangerous. I undersatnd nobody wants to give out their holes or special little spots but i do think when a person does come and ask for help they should not be told what i was. i have just picked up the sport of fly fishing and have loved every second of it i have also met alot of nice people while fishing with my fly rod. I would just like to know where i can go to catch trout. i am getting frustrated i have been out on that river 3 days this week and 2-3 days last week everytime i have walked a different spot both above and below mio damn and i cannot find fish i dont know if i am not going to the right spot or even what im looking for i go to spots that look like they should have fish and get nothing. so i ask for more help could some one give me some general direction as to where to go to fish the ausable above or below mio damn the general directions i am looking for is just a place to park the car and what direction on the river to walk, i am not looking for anyones sacred holes or secret spots just a spot where i can try and catch a fish. i will never walk a river alone again after last night(i wasnt alone but we were spilt off far enough that i would have been very screwed very easily) 

i have been lucky enough to meet alot of very nice and generous people off this site and have had the opportunity to fish with some of themand have had a blaast i dont plan on quitting this spot and if many of you who tell people to just walk it you might want to rethink it before you tell some one else to do that and they end up getting hurt.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

You are really blaming people here for you falling down in a river? Seriously? Please tell me you are kidding....

Dude, walk it during the day and then walk it at night once you have learned it.


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

Fishing trout during the Hex can be brutal. I've seen it every way. No bugs. Little bugs. Lotsa bugs. Biblical amount of bugs. Lots of fish. No fish. Couple fish. Big fish. Little fish. It is far from science.

There is no guarantee, even during Hexmania. I've fished hard the last 3 nights and have one good fish to show for it. It can be a tough go.

That said, there are times when the fishing can be sensational. 

There are spots anywhere in the AuSable system that can get you wet and the chances of getting wetter increase exponentially the farther you go down the system. Sorry to hear about your experience. I always try to learn the river I'm fishing at night during the daytime hours. I also approach any water at night with a slow and careful approach. You are not the first person to take a header in the river.

Right now on the Ausable system you can find good hex just about anywhere from Wakeley bridge all the way down to Alcona Pond. This is alot of water. Certain stretches of river have better bugs. Good bug water can be found anywhere from Mcmasters to well below Parmalee above Mio Dam. I don't like Hex below Mio until you get to about the McKinley bridge area. The South Branch System will have bugs through most of it's course too. If you can find access in any of these stretches you should be able to find bugs, if conditions are right. Just because there are bugs does not mean there will be happy fish. Certain nights the fish can be terribly picky as well.


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

Jmckeon-that's funny right there! Stupid, but funny! 

I also have a similar experience on the rifle, and I too should have known better. Nothing worse then being lost in the middle of the night on a strange river, where you don't know the roads. 

Still it was an adventure, and a learning opportunity. Better luck next time.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I am very hesitant to get in a tiny creek I don't know at night. Entering the Au Sable at night, in a section you are not familiar with is not only idiotic it is out right dangerous. You are correct that there are fish there, plenty of them. Trout fishing takes patience. Fly fishing takes much more. Keep it up and you will find them.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

jmckeon said:


> i have been lucky enough to meet alot of very nice and generous people off this site and have had the opportunity to fish with some of themand have had a blaast i dont plan on quitting this spot and if many of you who tell people to just walk it you might want to rethink it before you tell some one else to do that and they end up getting hurt.


Seriously man, how do you expect to learn water without walking it. Yes walking it at night isn't the greatest idea, but I have done it. I have walked more miles of worthless streams than i care to remember. 80% I find nothing water, 20% of the time great fishing. To this day, I have fallen in the river over my head 3 times. Nearly been swept off my feet more times than I can count. Tripped over rocks 1000's of times, dunked the tops of my waders a few dozen times... and have nearly fallen off 4-5 cliffs. I have sprained my ankle, twisted my knee, cut the holy hell out myself on prickers, and spent 2 days on my back because of a sharp stick in my eye. Bumps, falls, and injuries happen. 

I have ruined 2 digital cameras, 2 cell phones, one headlamp, an expensive pair of sandals in the muck, and have torn a 4 inch hole in a brand new pair of simms waders. Stuff happens man. The quicker you have a sense of humor about it the more you will enjoy fishing streams.

*There is no other way to learn water than going out and walking*
Sorry if people aren't spoonfeading you info, but a lot of people have probably walked their asses off to find spots and you are truly expecting them to tell you where to go? Sorry man, just because you asked the question doesn't entitle you to be given info. 

BTW, normally big rocks in rivers normally hold deep holes behind them. Normally the sand gets dug out and the water will be much deeper. Often it holds fish too. I learned that one the same way you did and it was no ones fault but my own.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

if you want shallow wading water i'd stay closer to grayling..wade the water u intend to fish during the day. 
rent a boat or hire a guide till you learn a area.might be money well spent


----------



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

ok all of yas are under the impression i did thia in the middle of the night well it wasnt it was still during the day and no im not blaming you guys for falling in the river im just saying when you tell someone to walk a river think about it before you say it as no body(atleast i hope) wants to see anyone get hurt or killed by walking a river they dont know. 

as for the bugs and what not im i have fished water on the ausable from little to no bugs to blankets this was first time seeing the hex for the first time was neat and memorable .

just dont know why their werent any fish was very very odd but thats fishing so to say. 


and as for what you said quest32a
*"There is no other way to learn water than going out and walking
*Sorry if people aren't spoonfeading you info, but a lot of people have probably walked their asses off to find spots and you are truly expecting them to tell you where to go? Sorry man, just because you asked the question doesn't entitle you to be given info. "

i am not asking for anyone to spoon feed me info and i understand how many people have walked their asses off to find a spot and never have i asked for spomeones spot or holes on here as i put in my thread i have only asked for places i could park a vehicle and what and general directions to try. that by no means is me asking for your secret honey hole that is just a new person wondering where the hell to go park and walk and find holes or fishing spots themselves if you need to be a big enough ******* to people as to not even tell them hey there is a canoe launch or a access on such and such(since im new to this and the area i dont know where some of these are) and then tell the person you could walk upstream or downstream from their so they can walk it and find some holes for themselves, in my book that makes you an ******* and im glad i dont and have never fished with you. i am sorry to any of the moderators and steve for being beligerent but asking a simple thing as to a general place to park a car or a general direction to walk is asking to much from some people on this site then in my book they are not true sportsman as a true sportsman helps out another i dont believe in giving away my best spots and locations to people i dont fish with or know either but i will help a guy out that is new by telling them hey go park here and try walking this direction doesnt mean tehy are going to catch fish or fish my hole but it does give them enough info they can try to catch their own fish or find teir own holes. 


I have spoken my peace if this thread gets closed,deleted or i get banned then i will have atleast spoke my mind and said my peace. i have fished with alot of great guys on this site some have taken me to spots they fish most of the time we go walk or fish new areas to try to expand on both of our knowledge and fishing locations in that given area. to all those people who have helped me and that i have also taken out and helped i would like to say thank you for being a true sportsman and people like you are what makes this world a great place to be a fisher/hunter in.

jeff


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

LOL! 

Pretty typical of today's society... Trip over a rock - Blame someone else. Not catch any fish - Blame someone else... 

Get a life... If it were easy, everyone would do it.

Mitch


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

Well, I fished the South Branch today (day time 10:30am - 1:30pm) at Smiths Bridge for 3 hours and did not catch anything.

I had 4 takers (minnows? LOL) on my Adams but nothing hooked.

2 years ago, at the same spot, within 20min , I hooked two of my biggest Browns to date. 

Whats that tell you?

Listen, if you think we are some kind of master of the catch your wrong. We all have good days and we all have bad. Just relax and be patient.

Remember "The harder you fish, the luckier you will get"

You may want to pay for a 1/2 or whole day of guiding down the river. Thats one way to get up to speed fast. It cost but if you want results now, thats the way to go.

As far as the river above the MIO pond it is not a place to explore without an experienced person with you. Heck I waded it once in the day light and did not care for it. In time you will learn how to read a river. Both for fish and for saftey.

As far as a spot that you can park, wade, and catch fish, go to Comins Flats. They plant tons of small rainbows and browns and they love to eat flys. If you can't catch fish there when the bites , go to a trout pond.


----------



## MT406 (Nov 18, 2007)

Safety on the river is up to the individual. Rivers are dangerous, plain and simple. YOU have to take caution and know where to step, if you feel endangered by any way, dont do it. Where a pfd next time. Here in MT rivers are ALOT more dangerous and you know what, every fly shop will tell you what river to hit and what access point to hit. every access point has holes over your head or rapids that can sweep you away, possibly causing death. should these fly shops be liable for telling some one to hit the river and the individual is careless and dies? I dont think so. Fly fishing is hard as hell even in blue ribbon trout waters. where I live there are rivers that hold 3000-10000 trout per mile. I been skunked plenty enough to know that it was my lack of angling skills that day that didnt produce fish. Casting, mending, running proper drifts with a fly rod is not easy and a skill that is only learned with much time on the water. On top of that, you have to know what flies to rig, how to rig them up, etc. Personally if I were you J, I would hire a guide. He will teach you more in one day than you could teach yourself in a year, probably years. stick with it, the reward will be worth it when it happens


----------



## FISHorDie (Sep 30, 2008)

Common sense goes along way, use your head! I have been fishing the MIO area for only 15 years. It can be hit and miss but the pure beauty of the river is good enough for me. Maybe its your presentation that is not allowing you to catch any fish or your lack of knowledge of the area. Have you tried spinners or #9 floating raps?


----------



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

yah i have been up there throwing spinners and floating raps around below the dam and have caught fish also have drowned worms in certain spots down there that isnt gear restricted i got in to fly fishing after sitting down near the dam one day and watching 2 fly fisherman working the river for about and hour. granted they didnt catch many fish during that time but when they did it was one of the best things i ever seen. i absolutely became utterly fascinated with the sport and within 2 weeks had a set up, flies, and was talking to some people i know to see if they could teach me to cast and such(the basics) got in to blue gills soon after and fell in love with my rod/reel went up and actually caught a few small trout below mio dam and fell even deeper i love this sport and i am in the learning phase and i know i do many things wrong and i understand that has alot to do with my catching. I have never stepped on a river/lake axpecting to catch a fish cause it dont work that way. when i step on a river or lake i do it because i enjoy being out in the woods on the river or on the lake i also do it because I enjoying nature and all the things you can see and such. i also hope i catch a fish but if it dont happen I dont stop fishing only way you learn in my experience is by keep doing it i will be up there again this coming week tuesday and then thurs-sunday and each day i will be walking a different section of river. both above and below mio


----------



## FISHorDie (Sep 30, 2008)

Im heading up tomorrow at 5 am for the day, I will post when I return. Good luck J


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

It would probably help to fish the section(s) you plan to for atleast a season, and really familiarize yourself with the river. You can't just walk around a couple hours before nightfall, and expect to navigate the darkness with ease. While I'm not really a stream trout guy, and have never fished the hex hatch, my above mentioned advice is how I learned to steelhead fish the A with consistent success. I know the upper river better then anywhere else, and that was from hitting that river every single week, every single chance I got. I was a lot more harcore back a few years then now(I am still, just not like I was), and would put in some crazy shifts(BM skams, 3am-10pm all the time). But the more you go, the more you know, and trust anybody who tells you that time on water is the ONLY way to get good. Most of the posters that replied to this thread know their ****, take their advice.....


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Flies on the water--no fish. It happens from time to time, and not just during the hex. I find that at least as frustrating as just plain not catching fish.

But like BP said, all kinds of things can happen during the hex. I remember one night on the Manistee when a good hatch came off and I caught quite a few fish, but the guys above and below me (we're talking maybe 100 feet away) never even had a fish rising by them. I've caught fish both up and down from where I was, but that night they only wanted to feed in front of me. Kind of made up for the many disappointing hex nights I've had.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

jmckeon- You sir are no trout fisherman. I could probably put you on the best 100 yds of river I know, and you would still get skunked. And you would say it was my fault! If you want to be a trout fisherman, you should: read one of the books written about fishing this area, get a good map of the area, spend time on the river, try to enjoy fishing for trout not just catching trout. There is no magic pill that is going to make you a good trout fisherman over night. It takes work and patience, but once you get there you will see how funny it is when someone can't understand how they can fish a river like the AuSable a half dozen times and not have it whipped.

Also I don't know any trout fishermen (and I know a few) who have never floated their hat. When I go I always keep items I don't want wet in a ziplock bag.


----------



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

well sir sjc you are entitle to your opinion. thats all im gonna say cause i dont feel like getting into it further with anyone just glad i dont fish with people like you the people i do and have fished with have been awesome and are willing to teach some one that is new to this fly fishin sport so i am gratefull for that and to them


----------



## djweiser (Jun 2, 2009)

Ah yes this brings back some fond memories. The first time was on the S Branch up from the old Smith Bridge; totally my fault I wasnt listening to my Grand Father as a matter of fact I dont even think I was wearing waders. We caught fish though even when I was soaked head to toe. Wasnt paying attention one night a few summers later on the PM and waded into water over the top of my chest waders. Oopsie! The bugs were coming off and I was catching fish. 

I have ate it more in AK than I ever did in MI. I was chasing a Red salmon (sockeye) on a fly rod one night in the confluence of the Kenia and the Russian River lost my footing in mid stream (Russian) and I got really soaked but I got my fish. Ass over tea kettle in the Little Su one night chasing Arctic Char (Brook Trout). I was standing on a log over the river and the mosquitos were horrible so I took my hat off to swat them away and slipped right off into the river. Then I lost my footing trying to wade back across and took another dip. We caught a bunch of fish that night! Another trip on the Little Su; we were fishing for Kings (Chinook) and I was trying to get out of the way of a very large Black Bear and filled one of my hip boots. I wasnt in a hurry and neither was the bear I just happened to be standing where he wanted to cross the river. Went swimming one evening in Montana Creek chasing a Chum Salmon on my flyrod.

I will tell you the water in the AK creeks is a tad more refreshing than the water in the MI creeks; it will wake you right up or sober you up if that is the case. Yes of course you all probably think I am an "idiot" for divuldging my fishing mis haps but it seems everytime I got soaked I was catching fish so I figured it was worth letting it out in the open and you all know what the flat bellied experts all say; "The first step toward recovery is admitting you have a problem". I honesly dont have a problem catching fish, I just have a problem staying dry sometimes and now that I have little people old enough to take fishing with me I'm certain I will have to dry them off a few times before they figure it out. 

Any way good luck with your fly fishing and they are all right with the advice they have given up to you. Stick with it sometimes you "catch" and sometimes you "fish" that's just the way it is and always wade slowly/carefully during the day the stretch you want to fish that night. Tight lines!


----------



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

thank you djwieser sounds like you have done some great fishing all over the place. i will be spendin today-wed laying out the stretches i wanna walk on my stream/river map going to be trying other places other than the ausable to. looking like it will be a fun weekend up there between spending time with the family and walking rivers with my wifes cousin. hope you and your family have a great holiday weekend and if ya do any fishin at all i hope you do well


----------

